# Touring Drysuit on Whitewater?



## Docennig (Sep 10, 2014)

Would have a minor chance of scoring a really good deal (less than half price, minimal shipping costs) on a Stohlquist Elvis drysuit. Thing is, though, that I'd be using it on Whitewater. Since the hood is detachable, how bad an idea would this be? Is there any particular danger in using a touring drysuit without a hood on whitewater?
*edit* I'd also be using it for flatwater, so actually the hood would get some use, too


----------



## leatherneck (Jun 14, 2011)

*Its a drysuit*

I just ordered me a elvis drysuit at a very good price to. I needed a dry suit with a tunnel for kayaking here in Colorado. I also have a 14' raft and the hood will come in handy for cold/wet days on the river. Its a dry suit use it and be happy you saved some money and staying warm.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

You get what you pay for... If you are going to use that suit a few times a season you should be fine. Otherwise save your pennies for a kokatat or Sweet


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

One of the best whitewater kayakers I know wears a drysuit with a hood, and it doesn't seem to interfere with his paddling at all. 

I have to agree about saving your money for a better suit though, I had 2 stohlquist drysuits (one was a freebie brand new replacement for the first one, which was also new when I got it) and both starting leaking within one season.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't know. There was some kayaker from Oregon who has a hood on his dry suit and he swam all over the place during the Gore Race.


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

KSC said:


> I don't know. There was some kayaker from Oregon who has a hood on his dry suit and he swam all over the place during the Gore Race.


I would pay money to see that footage


----------



## Docennig (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback and advice. Just 3 points I'd like to make:
-as a friend of mine once said, "you gotta be rich enough to afford to be cheap." Kokatat and Sweet are just not in the budget right now, but they might easily be three years from now. I have no way of knowing, but would prefer to have a drysuit this winter and next spring. 
-Also, I really do not like latex around my neck (--insert condom trauma joke or something--). The Stohlquist Elvis has at least a neoprene-lined gasket. (a Palm Spark with fabric feet added and a decent discount is plan B)
-Finally, back to the original question: Is there anything that makes touring jackets unadvisable on whitewater? Is it really just the hood that makes the difference in this case?


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

My kokotat is technically a touring drysuit (minus the hood, though) and it is fine on whitewater. different pocket placement, as far as I can tell. I am really rough on it too, lots of hiking/swimming/etc. but it's goretex, so...

Is there any actual latex neck gasket on the elvis? If it's just a neoprene I would worry about water coming in through the neck and causing a hazard when you roll/get splashed/whatever. kind of defeats the purpose of a drysuit.


----------



## leatherneck (Jun 14, 2011)

*elvis drysuit*

Hell-0, my elvis drysuit just arrived and I checked it over. Yes it has latex neck and wrist. Suit looks well made and strong. I have the med. size and it fits good and yes I heard about Stohlquist breaking down and leaking way to soon, but I also read the newer models are made better, time will tell. The hood is removable, but it kind of looks cool on. So if you get one just put it on and like elvis leaving the building go kayaking.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Heard about that beater from the PNW. They say when he flipped his hood would fill up with water like a drift anchor and pull him right out of his kaiak. When he tried to go home, they told him he was no longer welcome, so he moved to the Front Range.


----------



## Docennig (Sep 10, 2014)

hey leatherneck -- I had thought the latex gasket was lined with neoprene on the inside as well, or at least that's how I read the description? But the way I understand you is that I would have the "pleasure" of latex on my neck? 
-yakkeranna: from what I've read, the Palm Spark's neoprene gasket actually does a very good job -- you won't remain bone dry, but no way is it a hazard whatsoever.


----------



## leatherneck (Jun 14, 2011)

*drysuit*

Docennig, I checked the suit again and it is just latex on the neck and wrist. I just put a palm drysuit in the kayak acc. dept. for sell and it has a neoprene neck and latex wrist. I really like this suit for IK and rafting, no tunnel for kayaking. It leak very little water around the neck when I flip my raft at skull on westwater, hard swim. At my age I really suck at kayaking.


----------

